# Vista Search?



## toddpedlar (Dec 13, 2008)

What's with the Vista "search" functionality and the inability (as far as I can tell) to search all documents on your computer for a word within the file? I used this ALL the time in XP, but now that I've got a vista machine I seem to be completely hampered. Why would they remove functionality like that? (or am I missing something? Anyone know how to do what I want to do under Vista?)


----------



## Broadus (Dec 13, 2008)

I've used the free Copernic search program for several years and never looked into Vista's capabilities, though I've used Vista for close to two years now.

Bill


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 13, 2008)

Todd,

You need to check the "Indexing Options" in the Control Panel. Likely you don't have the proper settings checked. Vista Search is actually way better than XP's.

Of course the best search program by far is X1. Nothing comes close.

X1 Enterprise Search Solutions : search, preview and act upon data in over 400 formats and applications


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Todd,
> 
> You need to check the "Indexing Options" in the Control Panel. Likely you don't have the proper settings checked. Vista Search is actually way better than XP's.
> 
> ...


 Life saver (well, saves lot of frustration at least)


----------

